# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  ajouter un nombre de jour ouvrable  une date

## ecirb

bonjour
en vbscript, je souhaite ajouter un nombre (toujours le mme)  une date issu d'un date picker.
savez vous qu'elle fonction utiliser ?
merci
brice

----------


## marabout

La fonction DateAdd() me semble la plus approprie...

----------

